# Is the diesel suspension different from the gasser?



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm going to go out on a limb here ... based upon what I found at www.gmpartsdirect.com (https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/index.php?p=catalog&mode=scat&scatgrp=performance&scatsubgrp=shock) and say that the kit will not work on the Diesel Cruze. There might be an aftermarket company with one that will work, but from what I looked at, the GM lowering kit won't (unless I'm reading something wrong).


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

The link you posted just redirects (for me) to their homepage, but on the part I see this listing:

*THIS PART ALSO FITS*


MakeModelYearBody & TrimEngine & TransmissionChevroletCruze2018LS, LT, Premier1.4L L4 - Gas, *1.6L L4 - Diesel*ChevroletCruze2017L, LS, LT, Premier1.4L L4 - Gas, *1.6L L4 - Diesel*


HOWEVER, the diesel is an RS, which isn't listed in body & trim. Hmm.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Stupid links ... I'm sure if you contact gmpartsdirect with your VIN, they'll tell you whether or not it will work with your vehicle. I was under the impression that the RS option was merely cosmetic in nature, but I could be wrong. The Cruze catalog states: *DETAILS MATTER. Athletic designmoves to the next level with theavailable RS Package, which includesfront and rear sport fascias, a rearspoiler, rockers and foglamps. OnPremier, the RS Package includes18-inch wheels that complement itsstrong style statement.

*Best of luck finding out for sure


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

I just browsed the parts fiche for the standard cars, it seems the part numbers for the standard suspension Cruze gas and diesel are the same (P/N: 13367032/033). Even though I think the diesel is a couple of hundred pounds heavier, guess they were too lazy / cheap to give the oil burner it's own suspension tuning.

Anyways that means the springs definitely fit and would likely improve the handling, although it seems it's probably designed for the gasser and would help that one a lot more.


----------

